

Algorithm to determine if a video is running forward or backward - user_235711
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/can-we-see-arrow-of-time-0620

======
easytiger
> with roughly 80 percent accuracy

Well considering random guesses would get them up to 50% it isn't particularly
impressive

